# Great Commercials



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

While I don't watch a lot of commercial TV because I find the advertising breaks both too long and too frequent, one can't help but like a few of the better ads... http://www.ijreview.com/2014/07/154...ching-tribute-soldiers-moving-empty-chair-ad/ 

Please share some of your favorites.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't watch TV as often as I did but can't forget this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYEXzx-TINc


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> I don't watch TV as often as I did but can't forget this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYEXzx-TINc


Classic!!! 

Made me remember another... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K1-2f4d1dk


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I still remember this Super Bowl commercial from the dot com days...

http://youtu.be/Pk7yqlTMvp8


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Powerful........ how a 30 second commercial can make you laugh or cry...............


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Another neat one comes to mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VM2eLhvsSM :listening_headphone


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> Another neat one comes to mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VM2eLhvsSM :listening_headphone


That truly is a great one Beav, but having to watch a commercial to see a commercial???!!!

And, Justaguy Herding Cats - mission impossible!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not strictly a commercial but a well presented message delivered in a theatre...


https://www.youtube.com/embed/JHixeIr_6BM?rel=0


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Great message - VW should run this in North American theatres (or maybe they did?) continuously to enforce a much-needed message.

Recalling another neat commercial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dnUs2AqWvs ... no wonder fast food is so successful. :biggrin:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

The Trunk Monkey...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152096891024344


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ :highly_amused: ... great commercial :highly_amused: ... no need for a monkey wrench when you can get a personalized trunk monkey!

Side note: Seems like this little guy was sent over from Dawn of Planet of the Apes (sequel to Rise of the Planet of the Apes) -both great movies.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Great message - VW should run this in North American theatres (or maybe they did?) continuously to enforce a much-needed message.
> 
> Recalling another neat commercial .. no wonder fast food is so successful. :biggrin:


The days of using white haired grannys (where's the beef?) have long gone..like the Red Rose tea commercial monkeys...both are not politically correct anymore,
Now Wendy's is using this red haired Babe, that exclaims: "now that's better!"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O9SZ6G36Oo


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Haven't watched TV for a number of years, but I still remember this 'burger:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQDit9-z1Xw


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Haven't watched TV for a number of years, but I still remember this 'burger:


Juicy!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nemo2 said:


> Haven't watched TV for a number of years, but I still remember this 'burger:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQDit9-z1Xw


Nemo I am shocked that you would condone a blatantly 'sex sells' commercial.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

6811 said:


> Nemo I am shocked that you would condone a blatantly 'sex sells' commercial.


It was strictly for the literary connection.....Padma used to be married to Salman Rushdie.......trust me


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Wow, scroll down to Rushdie's personal life; not bad for a man who's lived in hiding. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salman_Rushdie

'Over all the years, I always had two bodyguards with me around the clock. There were also two drivers and two armored cars, an old Jaguar and an even older Land Rover. The second car was always brought along in case the first one broke down.'
http://www.spiegel.de/international...time-in-hiding-and-his-new-book-a-857034.html


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nemo2 said:


> It was strictly for the literary connection.....Padma used to be married to Salman Rushdie.......trust me


Wow! Who'd a thought!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> It was strictly for the literary connection.....Padma used to be married to Salman Rushdie.......trust me


It passes muster with me Nemo...but one thing bugs me, if she was actually eating these "heart attack burgers', she would be putting on a few more pounds in other places... 
...this is definitely not a case of "truth in advertising".:biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ Wow, scroll down to Rushdie's personal life; not bad for a man who's lived in hiding.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salman_Rushdie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Aw com'n guys, this is supposed to be a feel good thread about commercials...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

6811 said:


> Aw com'n guys, this is supposed to be a feel good thread about commercials...


Yes, and I'm still feeling good about this thread. but as you may know by now, some of us tend to deviate from the original topic and then it becomes another hijacking of the thread, even if it starts off rather innocently.... as in Rushdie.

I know this thread is about "Good Commercials" on TV..and there are still a few of these around, I like the Purina cat commercial where the dominant house cat shows the newbie the food and the "secret handshake". 


anybody hear still young enough to remember "MORRIS"?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY3vyTXAwg8&list=PL870BE3F982DAA3BF&index=21

AND THESE...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLmIuW7yhBI&list=PL870BE3F982DAA3BF&index=13


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

6811 said:


> Aw com'n guys, this is supposed to be a feel good thread about commercials...


I'm sorry 6811; I'll share the blame with Nemo, who started it all. 

I don't think Sir Rushdie's life has been fun, except perhaps in the love department [that had been my point]. 

This isn't a commercial, but a sweet video that will melt your heart.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> I'm sorry 6811; I'll share the blame with Nemo, who started it all.


_Moi?_ All I did was link to a video featuring a tasty morsel....combined with a peripheral association to British Knighthood and a word pecker, (to borrow from Mark Knopfler). All totally innocent and in keeping with the thread's theme. :eek2:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL excuses accepted!! )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdBCi9Yh1tA


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I'm sorry 6811; I'll share the blame with Nemo, who started it all.


Yes, we know by now, he is the instigator of our deviate minds. :barbershop_quartet_


> This isn't a commercial, but a sweet video that will melt your heart.


sniff!..<carver blows nose and wipes tear from his eyes>

*lyrics from Dan Hill's song a while back.."You make me want to be"
*
"You make me want to be a father
Trade my wandering path of freedom for your soul
Oh, and all I once defied
And locked so deep inside
Is on a roller coaster riding out of control

You make me want to be a teacher
Teach that love is all there is and still there's more
Oh, and everywhere I turn
And everything I learn
Shows me there's something new I've never seen before

Words can only take a thought so far
And I've almost gone as far as I can go
To see each other as we really are
Exploring all around us as we grow
And we grow, and we grow

You make me want to be a writer
Write this world a crazy love song for today
Let me glide upon your smile
It beams for miles and miles
Catch it now before it sails away"


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Another fun-hot commercial [inspired by Nemo]. :biggrin:

*Fútbol.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHhFGu4ZuTc


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> _Moi?_ All I did was link to a video featuring a tasty morsel....combined with a peripheral association to British Knighthood and a word pecker, (to borrow from Mark Knopfler). All totally innocent and in keeping with the thread's theme. :eek2:


Nemo..we may have to "banish" you from the "Old Coots Club" on CMF..we DO HAVE some "standards" in our little "association"...you know...
carry on then...:biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Another fun-hot commercial [inspired by Nemo]. :biggrin:
> 
> *Fútbol.*


Yes, we men have a primordial weakness that stops us cold and brings us to our knees in some cases stops the circulation to our brains....blame it on our ancestors....I guess...:highly_amused:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I'm sorry 6811; I'll share the blame with *Nemo, who started it all*.
> 
> ....


 ...+1... of course, with a sidekick's help. :biggrin:


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

http://youtu.be/qKHeXC7L85s


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Another fun-hot commercial [inspired by Nemo]. :biggrin:
> 
> *Fútbol.*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHhFGu4ZuTc


To quote _Monty Python's_ Black Knight..."I've had worse".


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> Dan Hill


Six degrees of separation......(almost) ran with Dan Hill once......I teamed up with a buddy of his doing an out-and-back near Kew Beach...on the way back Dan joined in and I couldn't keep up with them...(Hey, he's 12 years younger than me y'know).

Another time....he dashed across Queen St. in the dark, and I almost ran him down.


----------



## Rubab20 (Sep 11, 2014)

I personally love the snickers advert about the guy turning into a woman when he is hungry!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rubab20 said:


> I personally love the snickers advert about the guy turning into a woman when he is hungry!


Hadn't seen that one before, good one Rubab 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4mP9pR-mzU


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Gatorade - Derek Jeter retiring:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5rr9VQ7a1I


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

FIAT Commercial:

http://safeshare.tv/w/IEgQqEQmpJ


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

6811 said:


> FIAT Commercial:
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/IEgQqEQmpJ


 ... I don't drive but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/9WoM2bHfr48#t=0


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

http://youtu.be/DV6X7POhdoo


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nemo2 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/9WoM2bHfr48#t=0


 ... :highly_amused: ... looks like someone fed these astronauts the wrong Bean(os) ... :highly_amused:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

What a gem ... so so so cute :

*UPS makes a little boy's wish come true: 
*
https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/ups-makes-a-little-boys-wish-come-true-in-104418185712.html


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone remember that commercial where the kid is graduating from college and his family asks him "so, what are you going to do now?"

To which he replies...

"Well, I thought about working, but decided to give retirement a try" and then proceeds to put on a cardigan. 

I couldn't find it, but it's a great commercial, especially on this forum.


----------

